# Engineer or manager Visa



## saji123 (Jul 1, 2014)

I am an engineer into sales profession, planning to move to Dubai to a post of Senior Manager in a Free Zone Company. But i have seen some people who work in the Sr. Manager designation, but Visa stamped by the company is sales executive. Currently i am on Engineer Visa in Qatar even though i handle the post of Manager.

I would like to know if there is any problem or obstacle or loss for me if the designation stamped in my visa is of a lower grade even though the designation in my contract shall be a higher one?

i have heard that in some other GCC countries, Having a Manager Visa or an Engineer Visa stamped is more beneficial in some other personal matters also, than having a sales executive or supervisor Visa.

should i insist with my company to give me a Manager Visa itself as my designation offered in my offer is Sr. Manager?

Please give your inputs.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

The main benefit for an Indian citizen of having a "Manager" designation in your visa is the ability to obtain visa-on-arrival in most other GCC states. If you intend (or your job requires you) to travel within the GCC, then this designation is important. Otherwise, the benefits are not really relevant other than the perception.


----------

